# Ford 4000 CAV Injector Pump primes but no fuel to injector lines



## xj884x4 (Nov 22, 2020)

Our Ford 4000 3cyl Perkins was running 2.5yrs ago and then starter went bad, got it fixed, but my granddad mis-wired some stuff in the dash and the oil light wasn't going off so I went down a rabbit hole making sure it was getting oil (it is) and confirmed he switched the dash illumination light with the oil light. Sadly, it sat for 2yrs without running (tractor is in the mountains 1.5hrs away and only get up there every few mos so limited time to mess with it).

In short, Since it sat so long, I drained the tank, blew out the supply lines, replaced filter, put new fuel in, got everything primed through filter and getting plenty of pressure out of the bleed screw on the injector pump, but no fuel is going into the injector lines and no fuel is coming out of the tank return line. I opened up the 3 injector lines and cranked for a while, still nothing, and 3 mos later after letting it sit, still the same issue. The injector lines are effectively dry. I worked the throttle and engine stop cable a bunch just to make sure everything was broken loose as well.

My assumption is that there is some type of stuck metering valve or something not letting the pressurized fuel go to the injector lines. the pump is pretty intricate with regard to rebuilding and resealing if you go past the top end of it, plus dealing with all the timing stuff. I'm a mech. engr. and rebuild engines and stuff and would be willing to try and rebuild it but wanted to inquire here on what the culprit might be based on the symptoms. Any thoughts on what to look for or what could be preventing the fuel going into the injector lines? Replacement pumps are north of $500, wanted to avoid that, and rebuild kits are less than $50. Local diesel mechanics just send them out to rebuild and of course quoted $500.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Perkins?
Well, if it has a CAV DPA pump, the stuck metering valve is covered here:
https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/ford-2000-or-3000-project.38353/#post-272041

Better get the gasket before you get there, search for "cav dpa cover gasket set", and renew the shaft o-rings as well.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Talk directly to Thepumpguysc on this forum. He has a wealth of knowledge on diesel fuel systems and will answer any and all questions you have. Look up his contact info under the Members section of the forum. Do a name search to find quickest.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Your story is amongst the 2 million folks who let their machine sit..
There r plenty of write ups & videos of a stuck metering valve.. & if that’s not it, it’s going to be stuck pumping plungers.. but that requires the pump to come off the engine & special tools to do the job correctly..
The removal is a diy project & will save u HUNDREDS vs calling in a mechanic..& can b performed w basic hand tools..
(Socket set & wrenchs)
If u would like a walk thru, just click on my screen name and go to the profile pg for contact info..good luck on the mv portion..
Personally I would raise the top cover & see if the mv is stuck..
If yes, free it up & try to get it to run/pump.. if it starts, you’ll have to get a mini seal kit to fix the leaking tc.. 
If it doesn’t start/pump, u KNOW u HAVE TO remove it..& no money is involved in the process..(not yet anyway)


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

xj884x4 said:


> Our Ford 4000 3cyl Perkins was running 2.5yrs ago and then starter went bad, got it fixed, but my granddad mis-wired some stuff in the dash and the oil light wasn't going off so I went down a rabbit hole making sure it was getting oil (it is) and confirmed he switched the dash illumination light with the oil light. Sadly, it sat for 2yrs without running (tractor is in the mountains 1.5hrs away and only get up there every few mos so limited time to mess with it).
> 
> In short, Since it sat so long, I drained the tank, blew out the supply lines, replaced filter, put new fuel in, got everything primed through filter and getting plenty of pressure out of the bleed screw on the injector pump, but no fuel is going into the injector lines and no fuel is coming out of the tank return line. I opened up the 3 injector lines and cranked for a while, still nothing, and 3 mos later after letting it sit, still the same issue. The injector lines are effectively dry. I worked the throttle and engine stop cable a bunch just to make sure everything was broken loose as well.
> 
> My assumption is that there is some type of stuck metering valve or something not letting the pressurized fuel go to the injector lines. the pump is pretty intricate with regard to rebuilding and resealing if you go past the top end of it, plus dealing with all the timing stuff. I'm a mech. engr. and rebuild engines and stuff and would be willing to try and rebuild it but wanted to inquire here on what the culprit might be based on the symptoms. Any thoughts on what to look for or what could be preventing the fuel going into the injector lines? Replacement pumps are north of $500, wanted to avoid that, and rebuild kits are less than $50. Local diesel mechanics just send them out to rebuild and of course quoted $500.


That engine is not a Perkins.
It is a Ford designed, Ford built engine.
The only thing it has in common with a Perkins is it has 3 cylinders - and it might use the same CAV pump.
As said above, I would check your metering valve.


----------



## xj884x4 (Nov 22, 2020)

Thanks everyone for the replies and links, I'll start with the metering valve and dig in further if needed! My top cover already leaks through the throttle shaft so I'll do the gaskets and seals while I'm in there.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

There’s 2 small orings on each shaft.. (4)
If they’ve been leaking long, look down the hole where each steel shaft has riden in the aluminum housing.. Sometimes the shafts will gouge the housing making it impossible to reseal completely.
But u have 3 choices in that case..
1:: buy a new top cover.
2:: send it to me to install Teflon sleeves.
3:: let it leak.


----------



## xj884x4 (Nov 22, 2020)

Got some time with the Tractor on Wednesday, installed new injectors, cleaned injector lines, then lifted the pump top cover 3/4" and the metering valve was stuck, got it worked loose and was operating nicely with good return tension. Installed battery, bled the pump at the 5/16" hex bolt, shoots fuel 3+ feet even when slightly cracked open. Cracked the injector lines at the pump and nothing. Tried re-bleeding it to be sure, checked the metering valve again, it was OK. Top cover drips now at the rectangular gasket but will deal with that later. Inside the pump was very clean looking, no gel or gum that I could see. Took the injector lines completely off at the pump, cranked on it quite a bit, and the line that points up vertically was wet but fuel was about 1/8" below the top of the threads. After cranking it would pool up even with the threads but never bubble or generate any flow. So I'm assuming the pumping plungers are stuck at this point. Is there any harm in putting compressed air (at some regulated PSI) into the injector outlet ports on the pump to try and break the plungers loose? If I can't do that, I am temped to try the ATF soak trick for a week or two that JohnEL did on his machine and see if that works. If no dice, I'll pull the pump and figure out a rebuild plan. I did confirm the pump is CAV DPA 3233F390 / SER 17167 TN.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

It won’t hurt 1 bit to try air or atf..
However tight that metering valve was is how tight the plungers will b..
But probably tighter..
U need a couple specials tool to rebuild it correctly and get to the plungers.
A book wouldn’t hurt either..
Or u could ship it to SC, where I know a guy that does them in his sleep.. lol


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Just a thought.. r u sure u engaged the shut off bar w the tab on the shut off shaft.??
It’s easy to miss cuz it’s on the “other side”..


----------



## xj884x4 (Nov 22, 2020)

I guess I'm not 100% certain of that. There was a u-shaped notch that looked like it interfaced with a boss on the cover towards the front of the pump that i think got lined up but didn't see a tab specifically interfacing with another part. I was kind of wondering what the bar actually did as it seemed to be fairly free-floating in there and the spring was tied to the shutoff and metering valve. perhaps I didn't look close enough. Can you highlight on this diagram where the tab interface is?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

This... this is why I get paid the BIG BUCKS..
80 has the nub (shut off shaft) and aligns w “U” in the shut off bar..


----------



## xj884x4 (Nov 22, 2020)

OK, yes I had 80 nub shaft engaged with the U slot, so I'm good there. Thanks for verifying!


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Do u have the throttle WIDE OPEN while your cranking.. and the injector lines loose AT THE INJECTORS.??


----------



## EddiesDieselService (11 mo ago)

Thepumpguysc

How much do you charge for a rebuild? Obviously it would be plus necessary replacement parts. My dad has had this pump apart 4 times and cannot get it to pump. Flow (not shooting) out of primer but very little out of injector ports. Seems like metering valve or pistons in pump sticking. I’m disgusted with the tractor being in my shop at this point.
I just joined so it won’t let me send you a PM


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Hopefully it’ll let u receive one..
Prvt msg sent..
Just incase.. my home email is::
[email protected]


----------

